# Windy Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today I had a meat hunting trip. The guys from my last meat hunting trip are brothers with the guys from today. They took home two coolers of blue and white cats so full the tops would not close. We dodged the wind in a back cove and got a nice cat to boot. 









Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

